
Ask HN: Essays on the Security vs. Privacy Dichotomy? - dcow
Recently, <i>privacy</i> has become a big deal. So much so that I find it being used synonymously with <i>security</i>. I believe attention to both is overall good for our digital culture, but I am wary of a conflated understanding working its way into fundamental internet systems and general software and ultimately limiting the potential to achieve either. Security is about identifying things and building trust relationships while privacy is about concealing your identity amongst untrustworthy adversaries. I feel compelled to write about the topic because I find it interesting and also because I happen to work in an area of software that would benefit from progressing the dialog.<p>Is there any existing literature on the topic? I’d love to review and contribute rather than start cold.
======
ryacko
I recommend the book “Governance of Privacy” by Colin J. Bennett and Charles
D. Raab.

You should be able to get it through inter-library loan.

